# Blackstone Cemetery 2009



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't have the new pics up on the website yet but here's a selection that I took over the weekend. I have more in my album. Lots of fun with many complements, more than a few screams and a several kids who weren't brave enough to make it to the front door. Had about 250 kids which was the same as last year but more younger kids than in previous years - being a Saturday night I figure all the teens were at parties. I didn't finish everything I had planned (do we ever?) and many final details got missed. I also didn't get the thunder & lightning set up and didn't even bother to bring out the fogger as it was too windy. All in all though, a really great Halloween and I'm already in planning mode for next year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Do you make all your own tombstones?? I really love your haunt.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice! You make great pictures too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The pics are great. You have a spooky looking setup. Love the lighting job too. I've still got a lot to learn when it come to lighting our yard.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ahhhh, great pics... I have been dying to see yours from this year - thank you!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks very cool Uruk! I look forward to seeing the rest!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Your tombstones are great, but that werewolf is killer! Everything looks really good. Great job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always one of the nicest displays; great props/pics/lighting. Very classy!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome display.
Love the scarecrow and werewolf.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is just flipping good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You not only have a great set up and props, but you also know how to take a good picture. Gorgeous!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I already told you this, but I love these pictures


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Shweet. Love the werewolf, not too many people use them anymore and the lycan is one of my all time favorite classic creatures.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I was having a really hard time setting up the cemetery this year. We got rid of the old crab apple tree in the middle of our yard and although I liked how I moved the cornstalks/scarecrow out to the sidewalk I feel as if the cemetery lost it's centre of attention. I also used to suspend my corpsed Bucky from the tree so he had to move as well. The cemetery just lacked focus. Next year will be better as I'm building a Mausoleum which will take centre stage. I'm also looking forward to having a stirring witch prop complete the witch's area on the front porch and getting the werewolf fixed. Thanks again for all the words of encouragement.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome props and pictures. I really love your display. Do you have any video?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I always look forward to seeing your pictures great job!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it looks fantastic. I came close to buying a werewolf mask that looked really good. It was only $20 but I couldn't figure out what to do with it. I like your wolf a lot.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Just coming by for my daily dose of Blackstone.... man, I love the details. I can only dream of having something this amazing some day!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I think you did an awesome set up. Everything looks like that is exactly where it is suppose to be, but at the same time not posed, just natural somehow.


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks great. Love your celtic cross!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The best tombstones on the planet and I'm still in awe of your Uruk-hai costume. Cardboard...really? What is hanging in your window, is that gauze that is just torn up? It would look great as Spanish moss hanging from a tree.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome tombstones. I too really like the wolf, great job on lighting and fantastic pics.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great haunt, Uruk!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like all of the pictures, but the last is my favorite.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everybody, it means a lot.



Spider Rider said:


> The best tombstones on the planet and I'm still in awe of your Uruk-hai costume. Cardboard...really? What is hanging in your window, is that gauze that is just torn up? It would look great as Spanish moss hanging from a tree.


That's very flattering but really if you could see them up close you'd see that they're not really as detailed as you'd think. I do add a lot of cracks and stuff but it's the mottled paint job which makes them look better than they are.

The armour is mostly just cardboard and paint but took me far longer to finish than I'd care to admit. 

I just used tattered cheescloth (diff. brands of creepy cloth) to hang in the window. I think you're right it would make great spanish moss.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Great photos. I love the first one the best. Great job!


----------

